# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Աննայից

## Լէգնա

Քանի որ ակումբը ունի հիանալի նկարչուհի-մոդերատոր, դնում եմ քույրիկիս նկարները, փորձեք գնահատել, թերությունները ասել, օգնել` արվեստում իր դերը գտնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հեղինե ջան  իմ շնորհավորանքները քույրիկիդ, շատ լավն են  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Ճիշտ է ես ժամանակին մի քիչ զբաղվել եմ նկարչությամբ, բայց մասնագիտական խորհուրդ չեմ կարող տալ: Ուղղակի ասեմ որ ինձ դուր եկան այս աշխատանքները :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Շնորհակալություն, նա սովորում է Թերլեմեզյանի 3-րդ կուրսում, կարծում եմ դեռ շատ սովորելու տեղ ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ նկարիչ չեմ, այնպես, որ իմ ասածները լուրջ չընդունեք  :LOL: 

Իմ տպավորությամբ Աննան կարիք ունի միքիչ մոռանալու, թե ինչ են իրեն սովորեցրել ինստիտուտում՝ ազատության պակաս եմ զգում: Զգացվում է, որ մարդը ճաշակ ունի և արդեն բավականաչափ գրագետ է տեխնիկական տեսակետից, բայց նկարները ինձ կուրսային աշխատանք հիշեցրեցին: Հեղինակին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորություն առաջացավ, որ գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայի գերազանցիկ ուսանողուհի է, եթե դա այդպես է, ապա շատ լավ է, եթե չէ ավելի լավ:
Մի խոսքով պասում եմ միքիչ ավելի խենթ նկարների…

Լեգնա, վերջին գրառումդ չէի տեսել

----------


## Sosoyan

Լավն են, դուրս շատ եկան, հաջողություն եմ մաղթում  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլորից շատ վերջին նկարը հավանեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Wink:  .

----------


## Մանոն

Լեգնա ջան, շնորհակալ եմ թեման բացելու և քույրիկիդ աշխատանքներին մեզ հաղորդ դարձնելու համար: Իրոք հրճվանք եմ զգում, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ արարում են, ստեղծում են…Նկարները հավանեցի, զգացվում է, որ Աննան տիրապետում է լավ տեխնիկայի: Գունային համադրումները ճիշտ են: Միայն թե, այդ նկարներում զգացմունքայնության պակաս եմ զգում: Դրանք որոշակիորեն արտացոլված են դիմանկարներում, ու այդ առումով կարծում եմ այդ ժանրն իր մոտ ավելի ուժեղ է: Բայց բնանկարներում լույսի ու ստվերի խաղն ու զգացմունքը քիչ պակասում են: Ձայնալարը ճիշտ է նկատել: Նկարելիս, Աննա ջան, մոռացիր պարտականությունների մասին, ապրիր քո ստեղծածով, դիր հոգիդ ամեն մի նկարում, վրձնի ամեն մի հարվածով արտահայտիր թե ինչ ես զգում: Ստեղծագործությունը համարվում է հաջողված, եթե բացի նրանից, որ այն արտահայտում է ինչ որ տեսարանի ձև, այն արտահայտում է նաև բովանդակություն, շնչում ու ապրում է, հաղորդում է զգացմունքներ: Այս ամենի ու քո տեխնիկայի համակցությամբ` դու կհասնես ստեղծագործական շատ բարձունքների:
Սիրով սպասում եմ նոր նկարների:  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Շնորհակալություն Մանոն  :Smile: 
Ինքս էլ շատ եմ խոսել այդ առումով, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ այս նկարները մի տարվա կյանք ունեն, նորերը շուտով, փոխվել է մի փոքր ու զգացմունքայնությանը ներդաշնակել:
Կարևորը ինքը սիրում է նկարել, արարել, նույնիսկ  չնկարող վրձինը իրեն համար պաշտպամունքի առարկա է  :Smile:  Դա էլ ինձ դուր է գալիս:
Աննան շնորհակալ է բոլորին  :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:  .

----------


## ihusik

> Լեգնա ջան, շնորհակալ եմ թեման բացելու և քույրիկիդ աշխատանքներին մեզ հաղորդ դարձնելու համար: Իրոք հրճվանք եմ զգում, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ արարում են, ստեղծում են…Նկարները հավանեցի, զգացվում է, որ Աննան տիրապետում է լավ տեխնիկայի: Գունային համադրումները ճիշտ են: Միայն թե, այդ նկարներում զգացմունքայնության պակաս եմ զգում: Դրանք որոշակիորեն արտացոլված են դիմանկարներում, ու այդ առումով կարծում եմ այդ ժանրն իր մոտ ավելի ուժեղ է: Բայց բնանկարներում լույսի ու ստվերի խաղն ու զգացմունքը քիչ պակասում են: Ձայնալարը ճիշտ է նկատել: Նկարելիս, Աննա ջան, մոռացիր պարտականությունների մասին, ապրիր քո ստեղծածով, դիր հոգիդ ամեն մի նկարում, վրձնի ամեն մի հարվածով արտահայտիր թե ինչ ես զգում: Ստեղծագործությունը համարվում է հաջողված, եթե բացի նրանից, որ այն արտահայտում է ինչ որ տեսարանի ձև, այն արտահայտում է նաև բովանդակություն, շնչում ու ապրում է, հաղորդում է զգացմունքներ: Այս ամենի ու քո տեխնիկայի համակցությամբ` դու կհասնես ստեղծագործական շատ բարձունքների:
> Սիրով սպասում եմ նոր նկարների:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ ու ավելի լավ ասել չեմ կարող միայն ուղղակի ավելացնեմ ոչ թե կոնկրետ Աննայի աշխատանքների հետ կապված, այլ ընդհանրապես, որ *արվեստի գործեր ստեղծելու համար 2 բան է հարկավոր. 1.Գեղեցիկը կամ Կյանքը ճիշտ ու իրեն բոլոր նրբություններով նկատել* (մարդու ներքնաշխարհն է այստեղ կարևորն ու դրա համար էին առաջներում սրբապատկերներ նկարելուց առաջ ծոմ պահում և ընդհանրապես այլ՝ ավելի զուսպ ու բարոյական կյանք վարում) *2.Պետք է այդ ամենն արտահայտելու ձիրք, շնորհք, տաղանդ ունենա կամ ձեռք բերի։*

Իսկ ընդհանրապես նկարները լավն են, հուսով եմ դեռ կգտնի քույրիկդ իր ուրույն ոճն :Smile:  երևում է նկարներից որ այդ ուղղությամբ է հենց մասնագիտանում և դա ունի և իր լավ և իր վատ կողմերն (վերցնելով այդ տեխնիկան պետք է ազատվելով հենց այդ տրված սահմանափակումներից դա դարձնել սեփականն ու գտնել սեփական ասելիքն ու ոճն)
- սա իմ ոչ շատ կարևոր ու ոչ մասնագետ կարծիքն է ուղղակի :Smile:  ու մեկ էլ շատ ապրես դու Լէգնա ջան, որ մտածել ու տեղադրել ես այս գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործությունները։ :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:  ,

----------


## Լէգնա

:Wink:  .

----------


## Enipra

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ դիմանկարներն իրոք ավելի լավ են ստացվում Աննայի մոտ, քան նատյուրմորտներն ու բնանկարները։ Կարծում եմ՝ եթե մի փոքր էլ իր վրա աշխատի, սովորի երևակայությունը գործի դնել, հաստատ կարող է մեծ հաջողությունների հասնել, ապրի ինքը։  :Smile: 



> .


Էս մեկն ամենաշատը դուր եկավ, մեջը տրամադրություն կա, ու կերպարի հոգեվիճակն է լավ փոխանցում. ինչ–որ մեծ սպասում կամ հիասթափություն կա անավարտ հայացքի մեջ։  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> ապրի ինքը։



 :Smile:  մեղսի

----------


## Ann87

> .


գունային զգացողությունը ու ազատ վրցնահարվածները դուրս գալիս են :Smile: ապրի ինքը :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> գունային զգացողությունը ու ազատ վրցնահարվածները դուրս գալիս ենապրի ինքը



դու էլ ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

: :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Գունաին հարաբերություննները լավա զգում, մի քիչ շարժումների վրա պիտի աշխատի:

----------

